# CUPS - job completed, but no print out on the printer?



## Caliante (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi all :e

(Sorry if this in the wrong section: I don't know where to post it else).

I'm lost again.

I installed CUPS by following the handbook (including manually adding the relevant *.ppd for the printer, which in itself according to openprinting is 'excellently' supported), and for once everything worked P). That is to say, except for this fact:
1. On completion I printed a test page, it took extremely long for CUPS to process it, it kept hanging on 51% and when I cancelled the job (via the webinterface) the printer immediately started printing. A very nice print out, nothing wrong with it.
2. I typed something in Kwrite and printed that; printer started immediately and print output was visible/ok.
3. I printed a document with Koffice3 (Koffice4 not available as a package?), the printers control lights (that it receives data) start to blink, the CUPS-webinterface says 'job finished' (kdeprint_EiSwjRJT), the printer stops blinking, no output, the printer is ready to receive the next job (control light).

Huh?

Would anybody happen to have any clue?

This FreeBSD8-release, the printer is an HP Laserjet 6 on parallel port. Under XP (the double boot) everything works perfectly.

I am in your debt for help; thank you in advance


----------



## Caliante (Apr 11, 2010)

Just tried printing part of the FreeBSD handbook from within Konqueror webbrowser, same story: printer flashes a little to indicate it receives data, CUPS webinterface says job is done, but no print output on my printer. Printer doesn't show any red error lights, it just is in the state of the yellow light 'ready to receive data' again. Would anybody happen to have a clue? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Caliante (Apr 13, 2010)

I wasted so many precious hours of my life (I'm old already :r) but can't seem to find any solution.


----------



## stast (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Cups*

Hello !

Start program (Koffice or something else) from konsole - then you should see any errors.

There is 2 lpr program after installing CUPS on freebsd: /usr/bin/lpr and /usr/local/bin/lpr with different flags.
If application call lpr without full path, then /usr/bin/lpr (BSD lpr) starts by default.
Rename it (#mv /usr/bin/lpr /usr/bin/lpr.bak) and try again.


----------

